# Hello From Oregon



## viperzulu (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello Fellow Archers, It's great to see a place where one can come and have conversations with people who are crazy about this sport/HUNTING as much as myself. I look forward to the different blogs and information that will come with this web site and I hope everyone here is having a great time so far this year. To my fellow hunters, I wish you all the best of luck on your hunts and my the blessings of our lord be with you as you feed your family with the best meals provided by him.
To those of you who don't hunt, may your time on the range be an enjoyable one and many blessing as well.
Hoka


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* viperzulu. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome to AT!!!!


----------

